# Considering a move. Info on boat building and/or carpentry employment please



## Elroque (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all.
I have lived in the Canaries for almost 10 years and due to work drying up on my husband's side and the birth of our son we were forced to return to the UK last year.
Mainland Spain was of interest to us. however, and being in the UK it gives up a platform to consider making that relocation.
Obviously I speak Spanish and my knowledge of the ins and outs of Spanish laws etc is pretty good, as is my husband's although his Spanish is patchy.
My work will always be fine wherever I go, but my husband is a Carpenter - primarily a boat builder who is currently (and previously) working for Sunseeker building luxury yachts.
So, to get to my point. What is work in that field like? Is there much call for boat repair/maintenance/work at the marinas etc?
Or even carpentry (which is what went so quiet in Tenerife).

It is purely the work that we need to be in place. We are very clued up about the Spanish way of life and still have our NIE's etc from Tenerife......but we need to go knowing that there will be work. Or ideally walk into a job that has previously been set up.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elroque (Jul 20, 2014)

Should specify we are looking at Barcelona area


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You must know that the whole of Spain has crashed and is in deep crisis, and one of the worst hit industries is construction. It may help that your husband has some Spanish, but with six million Spaniards unemployed no on is going to walk into a job.

if you go back, do you have to apply for residence again? Are you aware of the requirement now to prove you have sufficient income and healthcare provision?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Never*

I teach a director of one of Spain's biggest construction firms and I asked him when industry would start to recover. He said that industry in general has started to recover but construction will never recover to pre crisis levels and in fact it is still declining.He also said that his workforce now is just over 25% of 2007 levels.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Elroque said:


> Should specify we are looking at Barcelona area


I think that your husband can find a job here in Catalomia area with his profession,
no crisis for the owners of a yatch


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mallorca could be of interest for him too ,we generally think that the work situation is better here than the peninsula.Palma has a thriving boat industry .it could be of worth looking into .good luck


----------



## Elroque (Jul 20, 2014)

HI all. Thank you all for your posts. Much appreciated.

Yes we are aware of the new change to the requirement which is why we are looking to arrange work prior to moving. My husband can go on ahead if needs be. As I say, we still have the green NIE sheet and al other paperwork that we had at the time including his autonomo bits etc.
Not looking to go autonomo for him this time however due to the hit and miss nature of the work.
Yes, boat building/repairs/maintenance are his forte and he would love to get into that over there.
Barcelona was a choice for him but realistically we would consider anywhere if the work is good.

Things are very different now to when I first moved to Tenerife with a few euros and a roof over my head. lol. So want to get everything in place!
Thanks again


----------

